# Le migliori sequenze girate con le auto



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Confesso di non essere riuscito ad andare oltre i primi 10 minuti.
Ma le sequenze girate a Firenze in auto sono qualcosa di spettacolare.
Tra l'altro la gran parte con stunt.
6 Underground, su Netflix


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Questa è ormai un mito. Bullitt.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Drive.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

"Il braccio violento della legge" (1971) di William Friedkin
					

Guarda la sequenza dell'inseguimento tra l'auto di Gene Hackmann e il treno della metropolitana nel film "Il braccio violento della legge" di William Friedkin.




					tv.quattroruote.it


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2019)

I tedeschi sono bravi. Il Clown, Cobra 11...
Hanno delle sequenze molto belle


----------



## JON (3 Giugno 2020)

RONIN (1998)

Roba seria e niente cgi. Sequenze molto lunghe, come nient'altro che ricordi a memoria, il contromano è spettacolare, peraltro quello che segue non è nemmeno l'unico all'interno del film.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Febbraio 2021)

Intro di baby drive.
Il film... mai visto ..sempre solo l'intro perchè:
1. Se vai a fare una rapina con un auto rossa luccicante sei un idiota.
2. La Subaru Impreza WRX non si prende rossa. La WRX è BLU con i cerchi dorati. Stop. E' come prendere un abito Valentino che nasce rosso e tu lo fai arancione con le bottigliette della coloreria italiana


----------



## oriente70 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Panda


----------



## patroclo (9 Agosto 2021)

una follia del secolo scorso ...ma tutta vera


----------



## Cattivik (9 Agosto 2021)

... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...aTyAhWDDGMBHYQuDSMQo7QBegQICBAE&usg=AOvVVaw0o


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2021)

Scena epica, con colonna sonora azzeccata.


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Vera (25 Agosto 2021)

Ryan Gosling renderebbe interessante anche una di quelle pubblicità sui farmaci anti diarrea che arrivano nel momento in cui ti siedi a tavola per cenare.


----------

